# Can a minor (under 18) show a stallion and take lessons in the State of California ?



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_To the best of my knowledge, under 18's cannot show a stud (or ride one on show grounds), but I doubt there would be a rule against them taking riding lessons on the stud._


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know about CA or USEF rules, but I couldn't show our AQHA stallions until I was 18. 

I use my oldest stud for lessons, mostly my intermediate riders as he has all the buttons, he is also ridden on a regular basis by my 6 yr old daughter. At home is much different than in a show pen where there are many more distractions & other stallions in the arena to be concerned about.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

According to USEF rules minors are not allowed to show stallions or ride them on the show grounds. This rule doesn't apply to at home. Just horse shows, at least ones that opporate uner USEF rules.


----------

